# P. metallica - should I get it or not?



## Helix (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all..I need an advice regarding P. metallica.
I have a chance to get a P.metallica sling (size 2-3cm, or about 1 inch)..And as I consider them to be one of the most beautiful tarantulas, and there is one available at this moment so I am thinking about buying it.. I got limited space for tarantulas, so I would like to make the best of it. 

The problem is that Im relatively new to tarantulas ( 6 months of experience), I got 9 of them(all of them are NW), and the most skittish and aggressive is my Nhandu chromatus.
So I can say that I dont keep aggressive species.

I respect all my spiders, maybe Im even more cautious then I should be, and I dont handle them except when one of my avics decides to take a walk out of his enclosure. 

The thing Im worried about is Poecilotherias speed and venom. Speed because I wouldnt like to lose such a valuable and beautiful spider just if he decided to bolt at one time that I wasnt ready for it.

And venom is even bigger problem..I can handle getting bit..and maybe to suffer few days from it.. But because of my other hobbies and work, I cant afford myself to be sick and out for 2 weeks or more..
And I know that noone can guarantee that he/she wont get bit one day...it can happen anytime.

Other problem about venom is that I feel responsible for my family and I dont want Poecilotheria on the loose in my home. No matter how small the chance for it to bite someone else is, if it happened, it would be my fault.

I have read many topics and all guides I could find about Poecilotherias..but Im well aware that nothing can prepare me for it like the animal itself.


So my question is..should I get a P. metallica or not? I have to decide by the day after tomorrow. Also, any advices or tricks about keeping the Poecilotheria safer are welcome.

In advance, I would like to thank you for the advice.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 23, 2009)

I would get it.. I have only been keeping T's for a couple months.. Kept scorpions for over a year.. And believe I am ready for a Pokie.. And I am sooo badly wanting a P. metallica.. Go for it.. I would if I could afford one or two or five..


----------



## Berta (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd get it.

I love mine, and as many others have also said, I find it to be among the mellowest of my pokies.

I really wouldn't consider it bolting out of its enclosure to be a major concern.  Once they have a hide set up, they're most likely to use that super speed to bolt into it and hide if you disturb the enclosure.  I'm often a little intentionally disruptive when opening the enclosures at feeding time so that I can use that behavior to my advantage.

Your one issue may come when it's time to rehouse or ship, but there are plenty of great tutorials and suggestions on these boards for moving flighty Ts.  If you go at it in a calm and steady way, you can usually get them to shoot out of one enclosure and right into the other without much trouble.


----------



## Exo (Oct 23, 2009)

It is up to you at this point, it sounds like you know the risks involved and you will have to decide if they are worth it. I can give you a few more facts to enter into the mix....


Many people keep pokies for years and never get bit, if you use extreme caution the chances are very remote.


P.metallica are not very aggressive, they are very shy and would rather hide than bite. They are even less prone to biting than most other pokies.

I'm sure there are others who can give you other bits of advice to help you make up your mind. Good luck.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 23, 2009)

Of all the pokies I have owned I would hold my metallica first.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Exo (Oct 23, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Of all the pokies I have owned I would hold my metallica first.


Not a very safe thing to do, but I get your point.


----------



## robc (Oct 23, 2009)

Exo said:


> Not a very safe thing to do, but I get your point.


P. metallica is pretty docile, I have held mine on many occasions......I have yet to see a threat pose from the female, the MM has but is still a lot more docile than most other pokies.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## spiderfield (Oct 23, 2009)

Like everyone else, its really up to you.  If I wanted to get a certain species, i'd do my homework and get it if I felt ready.  Based on your info, it sounds like you've looked into it already and have practically made up your mind, so go for it.  This species isn't available often, from what i've seen, so take advantage and get 'em.     I got a few specimens of this species earlier this year w/o having owned any arboreals before and they're growing and doing great.  And of course, if you have any questions (unforeseen or not) there's always the forum to go to for help.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 23, 2009)

Exo said:


> Not a very safe thing to do, but I get your point.


Beyond safe imo, but then again I have a little bit of experience. I am by no means telling a newbie to hold a metallica but I'd be more worried about my rosea biting me. I am not worried about her tagging me at all.


----------



## DDaake (Oct 24, 2009)

I've heard alot about p. metallica and regalis being more docile than other pokies. Why is this? Does it have something to do with where they originate? I've got a female ornata I wouldn't handle for nothing.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 24, 2009)

Hehe... if you go to a tarantula forum and ask "Should I get a ____?" don't expect many people to say no.

I don't have a P. metallica but my understanding is that with exception of the price they are one of the best starter pokies. Relatively docile and hardy, they don't get gigantic like some do (which can make them harder to wrangle) and, oh yeah, they're frikkin' *gorgeous*!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 24, 2009)

Of course you should get it. Then send it to me. PM me for address. Seriously though. Respect the animal and keep your senses about you and you'll have no problems. 
-ben

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Helix (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the responses.

Well yeah, the only problematic thing would be rehousing it.. I doubt that it would bolt out of enclosure without a reason, but I ll have to be ready for anything..
Ill rehouse it in the bathroom thats for sure. 

And about feeding...I tong feed my avics, but I dont think its a good idea to do it with a pokie.. So do you just throw in feeding item? And what about uneaten prey items? I want to avoid chasing roaches around the enclosure, so I can keep the disturbances to the minimum.

I also watched every video or tutorial about Poecilotherias ( including Robcs bite report ofcourse   )

Yeah youre right about that Moltar..what answer should I expect to get at tarantula forum  

@Mr Awesome - Hehe, Im not sure it would survive the trip from Croatia to Missouri


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 24, 2009)

Helix said:


> Well yeah, the only problematic thing would be rehousing it.. I doubt that it would bolt out of enclosure without a reason, but I ll have to be ready for anything..
> Ill rehouse it in the bathroom thats for sure.


I should record me taking my female out and holding her. She is calm as can be. You won't have a problem rehousing.


----------



## joshuai (Oct 24, 2009)

I was worried aout getting pokies also. But after i bought 5 regalis 5 ornata a metalica and a rufie, i would not worry about the metalica. when i rehouse mine i just coax her out of the old one, which she doesnt like to do, another thing they rarely run out of there cage, they just dont like to. and she just walks into the new one not fast or anything. the hardest part is getting her to leave her cage to go to a new one.lol Get that sling!!!


----------



## Venari (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got a P Metallica, and I've never handled it other than the day I first received him from Martin and Amanda. He's very flighty, and will bolt at the first chance he gets.  However, his stunning colors makes me glad I spent the money to get one


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 25, 2009)

I am so wanting the P. metallica. Even my wife wants it and she hates T's. If I had the chance I would buy them in a heart beat. i want a couple and very willing to pay.
If you have the chance get it heck why not. I'm dying for that same chance.


----------



## james.m (Oct 25, 2009)

I will probably hear grief from voiceing my opinion on this but, to be honest, I would go for a mature opposite sexed T to pair with one you already have in your collection.  Dont get me wrong, the beauty of a P metallica is par none, but if you are new and wanting to delve futher into the hobby there is nothing more gratifying then producing your very own sac.  It truely is in a league all its own. If breeding is not an option, if only to experience it and sell/give away the slings, then I would get the gooty. 

Good luck though in whatever decision you may go with.


----------



## rvtjonny (Oct 25, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I should record me taking my female out and holding her. She is calm as can be. You won't have a problem rehousing.


Where's the video @ :?

I say go for it dude, you will be fine as long as you use your head and respect the T. hopefully ill have 1 on Saturday if anyone has them at the show.


----------



## evicton (Oct 25, 2009)

rvtjonny said:


> Where's the video @ :?
> 
> I say go for it dude, you will be fine as long as you use your head and respect the T. hopefully ill have 1 on Saturday if anyone has them at the show.


Here's a link to him handling a P. Metallica its actually a bit old now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f96ITTEsGmA


----------



## Helix (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi guys.
I just got back home with P. Metallica sling. Its 1.5 inch and actually a bit bigger then declared. 
Im feel happy that I got it.. if I had room for only one Poecilotheria in my collection, Im glad its metallica. 

Thnx for the advices once more..and feel free to add some more..specially if you have some usefull tricks about rehousing them, since little bugger already took a swing at my forceps when I was unwrapping him 
...he/she might be problematic as a teenager 

@james - I understand what youre saying..it would be nice to produce a sack one day..but the problem is that the tarantula market and interest for them is relatively small in my country... and even if I wanted to give them all away, I think I wouldnt be able to find home for even half of the slings from the sack. ( except for maybe species with less then 100 slings per sack)


----------



## mattking164 (Oct 25, 2009)

i would get it there very nice Ts. if you think you are ready only you no if your ready not how my months or years you have been keeping them. like me i have had a rose hair for about 7 months and i no i can manage a cobalt blue so i have ordered one for tuesday with a eqadorian(sorry cant spell)purple pink toe. good luck


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 25, 2009)

rvtjonny said:


> Where's the video @ :?
> 
> I say go for it dude, you will be fine as long as you use your head and respect the T. hopefully ill have 1 on Saturday if anyone has them at the show.


I have held her plenty of times. I know what I am doing. I have just not had the time to sit down and make a video of that. I have to many orders to get together at the moment. When I have free time I am sure I can get something posted.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 25, 2009)

Helix said:


> Hi guys.
> I just got back home with P. Metallica sling. Its 1.5 inch and actually a bit bigger then declared.
> Im feel happy that I got it.. if I had room for only one Poecilotheria in my collection, Im glad its metallica.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! When I started keeping T's, I came across a pic of one and went: " I must have THAT ONE!!!!!"

Don't worry about your specimen being problematic. You'd bite the forceps too if you got packed up, shipped off, and upon being unpacked, Gargantua was poking at you with a long pair of tweezers. Right now, your little guy is probably frightened, and needs time to settle in.

Good luck, you lucky SOB!!! ;P


----------



## robc (Oct 25, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have held her plenty of times. I know what I am doing. I have just not had the time to sit down and make a video of that. I have to many orders to get together at the moment. When I have free time I am sure I can get something posted.


I have seen a vid of you holding her, it was about a 5-6" female ans she was just walking from hand to hand, no threats at all.


----------



## JDeRosa (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmm. my P. Metallica is VERY skittish and I would rather, and have, handle my HMAC first. My P. Metallica even threw me a threat posture once.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 26, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> Hmmm. my P. Metallica is VERY skittish and I would rather, and have, handle my HMAC first. My P. Metallica even threw me a threat posture once.


There is no way Id handle an H mac over a metallica. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKZnQrH_Ei0


----------



## Tarac (Dec 8, 2011)

+1 Talken, the Togo is a real beast (part of the charm, no?), I would never touch mine unless I was feeling masochistic.  That said, I don't handle any of my Pokies and generally avoid handling even my puppy-dog docile Ts simply to minimize any potential risk.  If you never pick them up without reason then they will never bolt/bite/fall/escape/etc.  When I do have to relocate for cleaning and rehousing I do it in a tub with smooth sides just in case.  For small specimens that are being scaled up in housing, sometimes I just open the vial and put it inside the new enclosure, allowing the T to come out at it's leisure.  Of course sometimes they try to keep the vial as their hide, at which point the paint brush comes out.  

I've only had my P. metallica for a short time (merry very early Christmas to myself ), just one molt in my care and still only about 5cm.  But I notice the same thing that an earlier poster noted- much harder to get them out of their enclosure than to keep them in.  All my Pokies are like that in fact, tend to hide rather than run, or run in circles around the enclosure but never out.  My other Pokies make veiled threats here and there, metallica hasn't yet but it's still pretty small so might change when it feels a little tougher at a larger size.  It's really nice though- more than nice- even at this tiny size it's already getting the blue glow that we all ooh and aah over.  Gratz on your new purchase, they really are gems.


----------



## toast4nat (Dec 8, 2011)

Tarac said:


> Gratz on your new purchase, they really are gems.


Or uh... two year old purchase  yay for random thread revivals!


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 8, 2011)

toast4nat said:


> Or uh... two year old purchase  yay for random thread revivals!


Oh Wow!  I checked this thread because I have been torn between A. metalica and P. metalica.  There is a huge price difference but one is suppose to be more hardy than the other. I have terrestrials and wanted to try an aboreal....with colour.  Right now I have G. pulchra and L. klugi and parahybana.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 8, 2011)

They're two very different spiders. You might start with another poecilotheria species if you're leaning towards metallica, or, if you want a _stunning_ avicularia I recommend A. amzonica, or even A. versicolor. 

Good luck!


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 8, 2011)

Comatose said:


> They're two very different spiders. You might start with another poecilotheria species if you're leaning towards metallica, or, if you want a _stunning_ avicularia I recommend A. amzonica, or even A. versicolor.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the response.  Yeh, I was aware they are totaly diff and am kind of intimidated by the Gooty and was leaning toward the Avics -- will check out the ones you recommended.

Wow, the A. versicolor looks pretty stunning considering I had contemplated a green bottle blue -- I know totaly different spider but the colours are reminicent.  I really would like to try an aboreal.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 8, 2011)

Look at versicolor for sure... a hobby standard and a stunner.


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 8, 2011)

Comatose said:


> Look at versicolor for sure... a hobby standard and a stunner.


Many thanks, will do.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 8, 2011)

def get the pokie... a versi too...


----------



## Midknight xrs (Dec 8, 2011)

ijmccollum said:


> Oh Wow!  I checked this thread because I have been torn between A. metalica and P. metalica.  There is a huge price difference but one is suppose to be more hardy than the other. I have terrestrials and wanted to try an aboreal....with colour.  Right now I have G. pulchra and L. klugi and parahybana.


I've been thinking with the few pennies i have left to get one.  As for color, Avic. versicolor is awesome color, Avic. metallica is not bad, but my guys are still a little small.  I think this Christmas I will be getting a P. metallica though.


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm just not sure I am ready for a pokie -- although the P. metalica is gorgeous!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 9, 2011)

P metallica is a very easy to care for pokie I got mine & am surprized its a lot less skittish /prone to bolting then any of my other pokies
my Female & Male P ornata have both BOLTED.. & teleported outa there cages to try & escape
P Ornata is more of a ADvanced pokie...
A versicolor TBH... looks just as good as P Metallica ..except adult female  P Met.. is hard to beat


----------



## jb62 (Dec 9, 2011)

I had the same worry about poeciotheria and I asked owners/breeders on Facebook from other forums and every one told me that pokies run and hide before they would ever bite.
I now have two metallica slings,one regalis sling,two pederseni's a female subadult and possibly a juvi male,a subfusca lowland grown on juvi and a formosa subadult female and a juvi miranda..
None of them have at any time tried to make a run for it and normally just move to corkbark or keep still then walk away.
I keep my slings in a 7x5 container so once big enough I'll just remove the lid and place in the main tank so they can come out on their own.
then I'll remove the small container with no worries.
So I'd say go and get the gooty.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 9, 2011)

jb62 said:


> I had the same worry about poeciotheria and I asked owners/breeders on Facebook from other forums and every one told me that pokies run and hide before they would ever bite.
> I now have two metallica slings,one regalis sling,two pederseni's a female subadult and possibly a juvi male,a subfusca lowland grown on juvi and a formosa subadult female and a juvi miranda..
> None of them have at any time tried to make a run for it and normally just move to corkbark or keep still then walk away.
> I keep my slings in a 7x5 container so once big enough I'll just remove the lid and place in the main tank so they can come out on their own.
> ...


Once your pokies all reach juvie size ...there personality shows;.. some Ts JUST love to BOLT.. I guess others are more relaxed
theres no set caresheet for such a Un-predicatable spider...Personality & agressivness Varyies with every T.. Regardless of species
my B Vagans thinks its a OBT...LOL


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 9, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago i was curious about pokies and did alot of reading about them. P. Metallica caught my eye so i decided to buy one. Ironically when i got to ken the bug guys store i bought two. I found them to be quite interesting spiders and they seem to have interesting little personallities so I actually got two more Metallicas on the way =)


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 12, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> P metallica is a very easy to care for pokie I got mine & am surprized its a lot less skittish /prone to bolting then any of my other pokies
> A versicolor TBH... looks just as good as P Metallica ..except adult female  P Met.. is hard to beat


Yeh, the easier care is tempting and I am kind of likeing the larger size when adult.  Are the P. metalicas in US market being CB or are they WC imports?  And, what does TBH mean?

---------- Post added 12-12-2011 at 02:50 PM ----------




jb62 said:


> I keep my slings in a 7x5 container so once big enough I'll just remove the lid and place in the main tank so they can come out on their own.
> then I'll remove the small container with no worries.
> So I'd say go and get the gooty.


The slings on market now are .75 - 1.0", would a 7x5 work for that?  At what size of growth do you up-size the container and container size?


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 12, 2011)

ijmccollum said:


> Yeh, the easier care is tempting and I am kind of likeing the larger size when adult.  Are the P. metalicas in US market being CB or are they WC imports?  And, what does TBH mean?


All current P. metallica slings are CB. Many are being imported from Europe, the rest have been produced here.


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 12, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> All current P. metallica slings are CB. Many are being imported from Europe, the rest have been produced here.


Reason I ask is they are currently on the red list due to habitat loss, I might be willing to do the P metalica if it could be confirmed CB.


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 12, 2011)

I've never owned a Pokie, but from what I've read, metallica are generally one of the more docile species. What I can speak from experience about is the fact that you can take care of any invert that you want as long as you put in the right effort and do the right research. No tarantula is all that difficult to tae care of and this specie is no exception. Just know your limits and respect the animal.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 12, 2011)

ijmccollum said:


> Reason I ask is they are currently on the red list due to habitat loss, I might be willing to do the P metalica if it could be confirmed CB.


They're not the only Poecilotheria under threat of extinction due to habitat loss. In general, if it's a sling then it's been CB.


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 12, 2011)

le-thomas said:


> I've never owned a Pokie, but from what I've read, metallica are generally one of the more docile species. What I can speak from experience about is the fact that you can take care of any invert that you want as long as you put in the right effort and do the right research. No tarantula is all that difficult to tae care of and this specie is no exception. Just know your limits and respect the animal.


I just read the bite reports - a little spooky



jayefbe said:


> They're not the only Poecilotheria under threat of extinction due to habitat loss. In general, if it's a sling then it's been CB.


Sorry, didn't mean to sound flippant, I am sure others Poecilotheria are facing extinction, as well as other T's.  Then at .75-1.0" it is most likely CB -- good to know.

The venom is a concern as I have allergies, though I expect any tag from any T would be a concern for me.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't think you were being flippant at all. P. metallica are under threat, but not as bad as say P. smithi or P. hanumavilasumica. (It's amazing what people will pay when they know it's about to go extinct in the wild). I haven't heard of any WC P. metallica since the original founder group was imported (some say smuggled, some say not, same for the other rare pokies) from India. 

As far as T venom allergies goes, I've never heard of a case where someone had an allergic reaction to it. Some people say that T venom is made up of peptides too short to produce an allergic reaction. Without any real scientific data, it's a rumor as far as I'm concerned. I do know that many people have been bitten by pokies, and I haven't seen a case where anaphylaxis occurred. Just because you are allergic to bee stings, doesn't mean you'll have a similar reaction to T venom. However, nobody is going to be able to tell you how you will react unless it actually happens.


----------



## a3overlord (Dec 12, 2011)

I would get it.  I'm 35, have 4 kids and been married for 15yrs, only been keeping Ts for a few months.  I consider myself pretty "responsible".  I plan on getting some pokies, maybe 3-4 of a few spiecies starting this spring. P.metallica will definitely be one of the species I get a few of.  Are certain breeders better to buy from depending on species?

[Edit] just realized this post is 2yrs old


----------



## ijmccollum (Dec 12, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> As far as T venom allergies goes, I've never heard of a case where someone had an allergic reaction to it. Some people say that T venom is made up of peptides too short to produce an allergic reaction. Without any real scientific data, it's a rumor as far as I'm concerned. I do know that many people have been bitten by pokies, and I haven't seen a case where anaphylaxis occurred. Just because you are allergic to bee stings, doesn't mean you'll have a similar reaction to T venom. However, nobody is going to be able to tell you how you will react unless it actually happens.


Guess I could pack an epi-pen year round instead of seasonal.

Either way, I won't be getting either till I get the habitat set up.  I have an old med size venus flytrap enclosure I might be able to repurpose if the plastic isn't too brittle.  Also have the lrg deli FF containers, they are just not as transparent.  Any thoughts on the up-side-down vs the right-side-up housing?

---------- Post added 12-12-2011 at 04:39 PM ----------




a3overlord said:


> [Edit] just realized this post is 2yrs old


Actually it just got randomly updated a couple of days ago so your good


----------



## Pociemon (Dec 12, 2011)

robc said:


> P. metallica is pretty docile, I have held mine on many occasions......I have yet to see a threat pose from the female, the MM has but is still a lot more docile than most other pokies.


I have many pokies, and the only ones i handle(not much handling here) is metallica, subfusca and miranda, they are all calm very calm T´s, and i have not gotten anu threat postures from any of them. But it is not the case with the other pokies.

One of my girls:
http://www.youtube.com/user/stungun12345678?feature=mhee#p/u/9/FXvZuJmpbro


----------



## CoSpiderGuy (Dec 12, 2011)

Definelty get it, I'm working on getting a few juvies myself. I can get a good deal on 3, just trying to save up the funds.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 12, 2011)

A few weeks ago i bought my first P. Metallica and only about 3 weeks from my first i bought 2 more.. They are awesome spiders and quite comical when they run around the cage. One thing i like about them is they are very active at night and even chase down their prey.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 12, 2011)

Kungfujoe said:


> One thing i like about them is they are very active at night and even chase down their prey.


............+1  i got 2 regalis that do that too... i wonder if that is just a pokie thing.  i have a bunch of ts but none of them HUNT quite like the pokies.... mine dig , jump,  stalk... all that good stuff


----------



## Mequilla D Rader (May 30, 2019)

For anyone who looks at this later my P. Metallica named Fuzzy is very skiddish and hides rather than trying to attack. Fuzzy has showed it's fang's one time during premolt, but aggression is common during premolt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

